# Help me with headlamp wire failure between fuse panel and headlamp connector



## markcm (Jun 19, 2009)

Our passenger side headlamp went out on our 1999 A6 avant; I went to change the lamp and found it looked to be in good condition. After further investigation I found that there was no power at the lowbeam wire on the connecter at the headlamp pod, there was power at the highbeam wire when in highbeam mode. I then measured the fuse, I think it's 20 or 21, and found that there is power at the fuse. I did try a new lamp just in case but it did not work...

As far as I can tell, the output side of the fuse is connected directly to the connector on the headlamp assembly but the harness is fairly well routed through the body.

I only have a '99 A4 manual but it shows that there are not connectors between the fuse and headlamp connector, I kind of assume the A6 might be the same?

Does anyone have any ideas why or where there might be a problematic area between the Right Lowbeam fuse and the connector at the headlamp?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

There are connection points at the bottom of each A-pillar (footwells) underneath the plastic trims. I'm pretty sure all the lighting wiring runs through those so if you have the wiring diagrams you should be able to trace which wires and which connectors are used and check for bad joints :thumbup:


----------

